# Crystal Replacement Tool



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Can someone point me in the direction of a place that can sell me a g-clamp style crystal press?

i've had a gander on 'tBay but i just can't find anything other than the acrylic presses and they don't say if they will do for a glass crystal or not.

any ideas?

ETA: thanks!


----------

